# sugar brick mold



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I use a plastic 1 cup measuring cup........pack it level full, dump it immediately on to wax paper, and let it dry in a dehumidified room for one day and then store them. They are placed on top of the frames in a 3" feeder shim that is placed on the hives in December. I add one or two at a time as needed until the supers go on in spring. Unused bricks are easily removed at any time.


----------



## delgross (Apr 10, 2020)

SeaCucumber said:


> I'm looking for a better mold for sugar bricks. With the recipe I use, bricks harden fast at 70 deg. F.
> 
> The shape should be good for these uses.
> 
> ...


I buy those paper french fry boats from Amazon and just fill them. Then throw two or three under a feeder shim if needed.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

I make mine in our silicone baking pans. I use the banana bread one (no idea what it is actually called) or the muffin one. I put the large one on everyone at the beginning of the season and supplement with the pucks that come from the muffin one as needed. The muffin ones work really nice in spring for making syrup if they aren't needed over winter.

With the non-stick pans I just smush damp sugar in at night and the next morning it is hard enough to remove from the pan.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Shallow disposable foil pans from grocery stores or shallow plastic trays from frozen diners can do.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

rectangular cake pan


----------



## Omega (Jul 15, 2019)

I use a shim with hardware cloth that's big enough for the workers to get through stapled to the bottom, then a layer of newsprint on top of that, then packed wet sugar on that and let it dry out. I've also put a couple of winter patties under the sugar before. It works for me!


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Mold?

I just pour the sugar right on top, with paper underneath. A very light misting of sugar syrup and it hardens up just fine in our humid climate.

What would be the benefit of using blocks over the mountain camp method?


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

Benefits of feeding dry sugar in frames:

It's probably easier to make it more difficult for them to eat.
no candy board for them to draw comb in
swarm prevention: When they eat the bricks, they have empty frames to draw comb in.
no candy boards that would consume space in summer
not adding space to the hive
It reduces space. It fits in partially drawn frames.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I just put mine on parchment (or wax paper) on a cookie sheet. Roll it with a rolling pin and crease it where you want it to break with a butter knife (before it sets). I flip it out in a day or two and let the other side get to full strength. No need for special stuff.


----------

